# Someone, please explain this to me...



## Epi-do (Feb 9, 2011)

We carry lock-out kits on our ambulance.  However, we are only allowed to use them if there is someone inside the vehicle incapable of unlocking the door - an infant, handicapped person, etc.

Yesterday we get dispatched for a person locked in a vehicle.  We show up, and there is a baby sleeping in it's carseat and mom is outside the vehicle, upset because she locked the baby in the car.  The car was at the drive-up ATM.

My question is this - What would you be doing at the drive-up ATM that you would need to get completely out of the car and shut the door?  (I will give her the benefit of the doubt and assume she locked the door by accident.)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2011)

some people arent good at pulling up close enough to it. so in order to reach they have to get out of the car. or maybe her window doesnt work making her get out of the car. other then that i have no idea.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 9, 2011)

Depending on the make/model of the vehicle and the design of the ATM can make it annoying enough to use while in a vehicle to just get out and use it as a walk up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2011)

i see it alot with lifted trucks. people will get out at a fastfood drive thru because their window is too high.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Or maybe she just wasn't real clear on the whole "drive up atm" concept lol Why didn't you just ask her? Politely of course. I know here in Texas you see a lot of soccer moms who drive huge SUVs that can't get close to the window/atm so they end up having to open the door.


----------



## Ghando14 (Feb 12, 2011)

My brother can't seem to pull up along the machines without hitting the post or the curb, so he always pulls close and opens the door, but never enough to where he is outside of the car and needs to close it. I agree, it's strange that it would be an issue.


----------



## Ghando14 (Feb 12, 2011)

What kind of vehicle was it anyways? Because if it was a lifted truck or Hummer or something, that would be more understandable. Unlike a motorcycle...


----------



## Icenine (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe she dropped her card...


----------



## Ghando14 (Feb 12, 2011)

Icenine said:


> Maybe she dropped her card...



I don't see that causing her to get out of the vehicle and shutting the door. I would expect her to just open the door and reach down and pick it up. 

Though it could have landed under the vehicle, but I wouldn't think she'd close the door, also, if she dropped her card, I would think it meant her window was down so she could reach through to the ATM. Not trying to bust you down or anything, I'm just very interested in this situation as well. Sorry.


----------



## Icenine (Feb 12, 2011)

You are arguing against a purely speculative post, in a speculative thread.

For the record.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 12, 2011)

She was in a typical four door car.  It appeared as if she should have been able to reach to buttons for the ATM with her window rolled down.  Whether or not the window would roll down - I don't really know.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 12, 2011)

*What, and get her sleeve dirty on the car window edge?*

Make sure they own the car before opening it....h34r:


----------

